# Police Investigate FSU RB Williams For Assault



## fish hawk (Oct 27, 2014)

http://espn.go.com/college-football...s-being-investigated-alleged-domestic-assault

On Friday, Seminoles coach Jimbo Fisher denied a report by a radio station in Jacksonville, Florida, that Williams would be suspended from the team. At the time, Fisher called it "another false report."

"There's another false report, and that's amazing how things happen," Fisher told reporters. "Whoever has sources, whoever has rumors, needs to check who they are talking to -- because that is about as far from truth as there is."


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 27, 2014)

Got to be the unluckiest school in the country.


----------



## southGAlefty (Oct 27, 2014)

If he's guilty, kick him off the team. Good riddance!

It should be noted that TPD didn't receive the case until Saturday night however, I know you guys are bloodthirsty for Jimbo so you can spin it how you wish.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 27, 2014)

southGAlefty said:


> If he's guilty, kick him off the team. Good riddance!
> 
> It should be noted that TPD didn't receive the case until Saturday night however, I know you guys are bloodthirsty for Jimbo so you can spin it how you wish.



I saw a report over the weekend ( I do not have a link) that said ESPN has 47 reporters in Tallahassee.

I thought the TPD didn't investigate Florida State players?


----------



## southGAlefty (Oct 27, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> I saw a report over the weekend ( I do not have a link) that said ESPN has 47 reporters in Tallahassee.
> 
> I thought the TPD didn't investigate Florida State players?



Not surprising to me. Chris Fowler can huff and puff all he wants there is no doubt an agenda and FSU is the single largest threat to that agenda.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 27, 2014)

> "As long as it's an active, ongoing case, Florida law prohibits us from talking about it," TPD spokesman Scott Beck told ESPN.com on Monday.



Cover up!!!!  Cover up!!!!  Cover up!!!!  Cover up!!!!


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 27, 2014)

southGAlefty said:


> If he's guilty, kick him off the team. Good riddance!



Thank you!!!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 27, 2014)

He's FSU's leading rusher with 378 yds.
Yep that's right 378 yds.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 27, 2014)

southGAlefty said:


> Not surprising to me. Chris Fowler can huff and puff all he wants there is no doubt an agenda and FSU is the single largest threat to that agenda.



Yeah, but like you said, if he's guilty kick him off the team.  I'd like to see more Pender and Cook, anyway.


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 27, 2014)

southGAlefty said:


> If he's guilty, kick him off the team. Good riddance!



If he's beating up on a pregnant woman he needs to be locked up.


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 27, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Yeah, but like you said, if he's guilty kick him off the team.  I'd like to see more Pender and Cook, anyway.



See above^^^


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 27, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> If he's beating up on a pregnant woman he needs to be locked up.



^This.


----------



## southGAlefty (Oct 27, 2014)

Agree 100% lock him up.


----------



## BowChilling (Oct 27, 2014)

There has got to be some kind of misunderstanding!!
Florida State players don't behave like this!


----------



## Old Winchesters (Oct 27, 2014)

No worries J.Winston will step up and mentor this young man back to the straight and narrow.


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 27, 2014)

Old Winchesters said:


> No worries J.Winston will step up and mentor this young man back to the straight and narrow.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 27, 2014)

The pics she put on Facebook don't bode well for Karlos.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 27, 2014)

In other news, looks like y'all picked up a big ole Derrick Henryesque type rb.


----------



## maker4life (Oct 27, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> The pics she put on Facebook don't bode well for Karlos.



True. They need to go ahead make this quick. No sympathy from me for a man that puts his hands on a woman.


----------



## maker4life (Oct 27, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> In other news, looks like y'all picked up a big ole Derrick Henryesque type rb.



He's going be a stud if we can figure out how to run block. At least all the fat boys will be gone next year!


----------



## tjl1388 (Oct 27, 2014)

J. Patrick is severely over rated in my opinion. Dalvin Cook on the other hand is seriously legit.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 28, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> In other news, looks like y'all picked up a big ole Derrick Henryesque type rb.



  I was sure he'd choose us, but hearing it is official is still great.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 28, 2014)

tjl1388 said:


> J. Patrick is severely over rated in my opinion. Dalvin Cook on the other hand is seriously legit.



He could still be a good compliment to Cook.  I'm loving me some Cook.


----------



## tjl1388 (Oct 28, 2014)

Rape and pillage with impunity is now a recruiting tool.....


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 28, 2014)

tjl1388 said:


> Rape and pillage with impunity is now a recruiting tool.....



How do you think your trophy case got filled?


----------



## tjl1388 (Oct 28, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> How do you think your trophy case got filled?



Before the days of Social Media and big money boosters thank goodness.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 28, 2014)

tjl1388 said:


> Before the days of Social Media and big money boosters thank goodness.



Now it's celebrated with a 30 for 30 special.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 28, 2014)

I smell a coverup.... 

http://espn.go.com/college-football...eminoles-running-back-karlos-williams-dropped


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 28, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> I smell a coverup....
> 
> http://espn.go.com/college-football...eminoles-running-back-karlos-williams-dropped





> Nathan Prince said his client never contacted Tallahassee police about the alleged domestic assault incident. He said someone from FSU contacted the police after seeing the woman's allegations of abuse on social media.



So that's that.  If she don't care, what do you do?


----------



## tjl1388 (Oct 28, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> So that's that.  If she don't care, what do you do?



Seriously?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 28, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> So that's that.  If she don't care, what do you do?





tjl1388 said:


> Seriously?



She's been paid to keep quiet!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 28, 2014)

tjl1388 said:


> Seriously?



Yep.  Hard to do anything without a cooperative victim or a witness.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 28, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Yep.  Hard to do anything without a cooperative victim or a witness.



Not really hard when they are pressed to STAY quiet..


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 28, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Not really hard when they are pressed to STAY quiet..



That's how they get 2 black eyes.

Seriously, she needs to keep her moputh shut.  I don't know what we'd do without Karlos' 300 yards rushing.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 28, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> That's how they get 2 black eyes.


----------



## Dub (Oct 30, 2014)




----------

